# coffin cake



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

You could make your own. Just make some square cakes and trim the sides. Combine several cakes for a larger coffin.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

How big of a cake are you wanting to make? I think the easiest thing to do would be to make 2 rectangular cakes, stack them on top of each other, and then cut them into the shape of a coffin. 

You could use the extra cake to make "cake balls". Just crumble up the extra pieces that you cut from the coffin cake into a bowl, mix them with whatever icing you are using on your cake, roll into small balls, stick in the freezer for a little bit to firm up, then dip in melted chocolate or candy melts.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd just use regular rectangular cake pans and trim the cake. There's a bunch of websites out there that have some great ideas:

http://jellybelly.com/Cultures/en-US/Ideas/Halloween/Coffin+Cake+Recipe.htm

This site shows you a template for cutting:

http://www.chilipaper.com/FMenus/coffin_cake.htm


----------

